# golf carts



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Push vs. pull. Talk amongst yourselves.
Seriously though, I am going to be buying one or the other and was just wondering the pros and cons of getting a push cart. I usually use the pull carts that golf courses offer and almost think I would rather pull than push but I have never used a push cart and they look nicer and cost more which leads me to believe they are prefered. Just looking for some opinions, and no, I'm not driving a motorized cart. Thats for sissies.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

If you gut a push cart you could all ways pull it, although you could push a pull cart as well.
If motorized carts are for pussies be a man and carry your bag.


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Topflite_d2 said:


> If you gut a push cart you could all ways pull it, although you could push a pull cart as well.
> If motorized carts are for pussies be a man and carry your bag.


I do realize that. Thanks for the input anyway, I guess. A big negitive on being a man. Dont want to carry or I would'nt be asking about carts. Again thanks anyway. Hopefully I'll get some more constructive replies in the future.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I was just joking around. I'll help you. I have an old Bag Boy push/pull cart. Its really old and it still works great. I see many people with the push carts so there must be something about them. I would say go with the push cart because they make many differnet versions to suit your eye. The only draw back would be that they are more expensive. But if you have the money the three wheeled push cart is where its at.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey whats wrong w/ golf carts lol...... i love being lazy sometimes, even though I like walking sometimes


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

BigBen88 said:


> Hey whats wrong w/ golf carts lol...... i love being lazy sometimes, even though I like walking sometimes


Nothing wrong with them. I just prefer walking. 
Topflight, I know you were joking around. No big deal. I assumed the push carts was where its at , but would hate to spend the extra money and end up pulling in anyway. Just want to get some real life experience opinions on the two. I'm sure there are people out there who have used both or heard others opinions on the matter. So chime in please.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

i usually use a pull cart if im not riding a cart


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

??? I push and pull my cart. Mine is a three wheeler and the guys I play with have two wheelers and the three wheeler is so much easier to use so go the three wheelers. Just be careful when stopping on sloppng ground and use your brake.....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

abraham said:


> I do realize that. Thanks for the input anyway, I guess. A big negitive on being a man. Dont want to carry or I would'nt be asking about carts. Again thanks anyway. Hopefully I'll get some more constructive replies in the future.


I guess I'm a puss because sometimes I ride/w coffee and donuts during morning golf and walk in the afternoon, after SCHOOL teaching 15 yr old machos, for golf and I use a pull cart when I'm doing 36 holes.
Abraham: Topflite is a good kid we jab one another here so just give it back to us.

Bob


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> ??? I push and pull my cart.
> Ya gotta put wheels on the damn thing not skids


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I guess I'm a puss because sometimes I ride/w coffee and donuts
> 
> Bob


Donuts on a golf course bob? I thought you were trying to get fit and lose a few donuts from your waist??? .... hang on a minute donuts on a golf course thats a great idea, mmmm some nice warm fresh donuts here i come:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

abraham said:


> Push vs. pull. Talk amongst yourselves.
> Seriously though, I am going to be buying one or the other and was just wondering the pros and cons of getting a push cart. I usually use the pull carts that golf courses offer and almost think I would rather pull than push but I have never used a push cart and they look nicer and cost more which leads me to believe they are prefered. Just looking for some opinions, and no, I'm not driving a motorized cart. Thats for sissies.


go with a three wheel push or pull cart I was so busy thowing jabs I forgot to answer the question.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Abraham: Topflite is a good kid we jab one another here so just give it back to us.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob haha You sound like a great teacher and person to golf w/ yourself.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Donuts on a golf course bob? I thought you were trying to get fit and lose a few donuts from your waist??? .... hang on a minute donuts on a golf course thats a great idea, mmmm some nice warm fresh donuts here i come:thumbsup:


Its the former Military Police in me...old habits are hard to break:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Its the former Military Police in me...old habits are hard to break:cheeky4:



I've just gone blank I was trying to think of something smart to say back but I've got nothing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I've just gone blank I was trying to think of something smart to say back but I've got nothing.


It happens, don't you just hate it when you look inside the mind and all you can see is darkness when trying to think...lonely in there isn't it?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> It happens, don't you just hate it when you look inside the mind and all you can see is darkness when trying to think...lonely in there isn't it?



The problem is that it happens quiet often and Its not that lonely I have tumbel weeds with me in here:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> The problem is that it happens quiet often and Its not that lonely I have tumbel weeds with me in here:laugh:


lets see here, your not lonely, you got tumble weeds...Holy smokes your a driving range in the outback!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> lets see here, your not lonely, you got tumble weeds...Holy smokes your a driving range in the outback!


I'd like to be at a driving range at the moment. is it friday yet I can't be shagged working this week.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

abraham said:


> Push vs. pull. Talk amongst yourselves.
> Seriously though, I am going to be buying one or the other and was just wondering the pros and cons of getting a push cart. I usually use the pull carts that golf courses offer and almost think I would rather pull than push but I have never used a push cart and they look nicer and cost more which leads me to believe they are prefered. Just looking for some opinions, and no, I'm not driving a motorized cart. Thats for sissies.


As far as the sissies comment, that's snob talk. Does it somehow make you a better person to walk?

But back to the topic... pushing is physiologically easier on the body, in particular the back and shoulders. Before manufacturers came out with the 3 wheelers, many orthopedists were advising patients with back and shoulder problems to start pushing their bags on 2 wheelers instead of pulling or carrying, and that led directly to the introduction of the various push style carts that you see these days. The human body is designed better for pushing than it is for dragging.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> It happens, don't you just hate it when you look inside the mind and all you can see is darkness when trying to think...lonely in there isn't it?


Welcome to my world. I joke and call it senior moments, but it happens more than I would like and I sometimes wonder if I simply have Al Bundy Syndrome... only so much can fit in my brain and to absorb a new thought, an old one has to be replaced.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Welcome to my world. I joke and call it senior moments, but it happens more than I would like and I sometimes wonder if I simply have Al Bundy Syndrome... only so much can fit in my brain and to absorb a new thought, an old one has to be replaced.


 This preacher says men's minds are a compiled of boxes and we can't handle to much information so we open one box at a time. we all have the nothing box, men like to go there, this how men get themselves in trouble for doing nothing. its my favorite place and you'd think after 37 yrs my wife would be use to my favoite place. The problem is I can't hear her when I'm there or is that a good thing.

as Red Green would say; "I'm pulling for you, we're all in this together."


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

That's one of my most loved places too.


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> As far as the sissies comment, that's snob talk. Does it somehow make you a better person to walk?


I am a "better person", but by no means because I walk on the golf course and others dont. Thats absurd. Lots of peaple walk, and I am a better person than them also, but more than likely a worse golfer. Lighten up. Just read the advice I was givin a few threads up. I would think that would pertain to you also. Have a good one. I'm realy just simply looking for golf cart info. Not all this other bs. Either way, a forums a forum. Happy golfing.:dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

abraham said:


> I am a "better person", but by no means because I walk on the golf course and others dont. Thats absurd. Lots of peaple walk, and I am a better person than them also, but more than likely a worse golfer. Lighten up. Just read the advice I was givin a few threads up. I would think that would pertain to you also. Have a good one. I'm realy just simply looking for golf cart info. Not all this other bs. Either way, a forums a forum. Happy golfing.:dunno:


You just came on awfully strong with that comment for only being here for a couple of months, and 15 posts. In your face statements like that will almost always draw a negative response, and can cause a discussion to degenerate into chaos. I don't have much respect for people when they act as if they are better just because they walk, or because they think they are too skilled to mix with rifraff, or they use a certain ball or club or whatever. 

We are all golfers here, and there are lots of ways to play the game correctly. I'm more concerned with whether a player understands etiquette and on-course demeanor... and at least to a moderate extent, knows the rules of the game. I couldn't care less if he walks, rides, or sprouts wings and flies. That's all I'm going to say about it. Just try to think next time before you pigeonhole a group of people in a public statement. 

Sorry in advance Dennis.... delete this if I'm out of line.


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

I totally agree, and the only negitivity that was raised was by you. Otherwise no worries. It was meant HALF jokingly. Again you were the only one to take offence and read too much into it. I dont know if the truth hurts statement would apply here(not saying it does), but you are awfully worried about it, and YOU are degenerating the thread by going off on a tangent. Honestly just my opinion. No hard feelings or even close. I realy would like to dicuss push carts vs pull carts, but the thread seems to have been hijacked. I guess I should start a new one. Besides, what do you care if I think you are a pussy or not? I dont think you are(I dont even know you)but what should you care what I think. I believe I have gotton my answer, so may as well end this thread. Not all to constructive after you bringing down the room. Have a nice day and happy golfing. This forum is great most of the time and evereyone here is great.


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Besides, I am riff raff.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'll put this out there for everyone. Push, Pull, Carry, Cart or standing on your head it doesn't really matter it comes down to personal choice, so long as you enjoy a round of golf.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think I'll put this out there for everyone. Push, Pull, Carry, Cart or standing on your head it doesn't really matter it comes down to personal choice, so long as you enjoy a round of golf.



Right down the middle!:thumbsup:


----------

